# Lola's pregnant belly!!!



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

Thought I would post a pic of Lola!! She is due in 2 days and hope it will be soon. I know that there are atleast 2 pups!! I can feel them and I also heard the heatbeats!!!


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Oh wow...I bet she can't wait to have the puppies either...don't forget some pics!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

that's so exciting i bet you can't wait


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Oh wow, that is so exciting! I can't wait to see puppy pics


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Awww...she looks like she is ready to have them babies!!!

How cute! You mus tbe so excited!


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

aaawwww!!! very excitin' waitin' on new pups to arrive!!! an so cute when they do!! :lol:


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

WHat a belly! That's got to be so exciting!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Awww! I love to see a happy healthy pregnant chi lol And I can't wait for some puppy pictures!!!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

wow she def looks ready!!!!!!!! Yes pics pics pics


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

aww how sweet. she looks so cute with her big belly! are you keeping any of the pups?


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

What a very pregnant girl. I hope she'll have her puppies soon. Is Cookie the daddy?


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww a preagnant chiiiii ^^.

baby chis <3333 cuuute. can't wait. you HAVE to post picture ^^


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

she looks like princess before she'd had her pups, must be exciting, i know it was and is for me


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

OMG! She looks alot like my Fibi! Fibi's not preggy though...they just look similar cuz coloring. That would be what Fibi would look like if she were preggy...awwww!!!! Pleez post pics when the little angels make their debut to life!! Hee!


----------



## ChiChiMomma (Jul 15, 2005)

Maybe the pups are being born out now! :blob7: :blob5: :blob8:


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

I love the pictures! I want to see the pups when they're born too!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Here's wishing Lola a safe labor! I can't wait to see pictures of her new pups. She looks like such a cute momma.


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone!! No, she still hasn't had them  I feel bad for her because I know she is ready!!!!! I will post pics as soon as they are born!!!!

No, Cookie isn't the father. The stud that I use was from a breeder in my area. His name is Prance and he is blue and tan. Here is a pic of him.

Prancer


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

aww i bet there gonna have beautiful babies


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks Bri!! How is Princess???


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

Can't wait for puppy pix :blob7:


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

wow prance is so pretty! and lola is gorgeous too. thats definitely going to be one good looking family. i cant wait to see pics  good luck with the delivery lola :wave:


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

She's going to have BEAUTIFUL pups! Do you have pics of the dad? Can't wait to see what those little bits look like!!!!


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

Yes, there is a pic of the dad, Prancer, on page two of this thread!!!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## chihuahua_kisses (Nov 8, 2005)

She's like "PLEASE get these puppies out of me!" lol.


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Awww look at her, so sweet. Cant wait to see the pups


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Lola looks like she is going to POP!! 
Her & Prancer are going to have such beautiful babies!!  

Congrats & Good Luck!! 

♥


----------



## ChiChiMomma (Jul 15, 2005)

It's so funny, but Prancer looks like a real stud muffin! he has that manly look in his eyes  

Do you think the pups will come out all the same colour, since the parents are the same colours?


----------

